# Drilling drain hole in freezer.



## rockofclay (13/1/22)

I've got an old Malleys tucker box deep freeze that I've been using as a makeshift keezer.

It doesn't have a drain hole, and can be a PITA if I get spills in it. I was thinking of drilling a hole in the floor at one of the corners and installing a drain pipe. Maybe a short length of copper tube soldered to the inside, with a silicone plug. That way I can attach a hose on the outside and flush water through it to clean it without moving it. I could also potentially use epoxy and PVC pipe.

Does anyone know if freezers usually use coolant lines in the floor? If so, I'll try the cornflour trick both inside and out to locate the pipes and drill slowly!


----------



## TMcKenzie91 (2/3/22)

How'd it go?


----------



## duncbrewer (2/3/22)

There weren't any coolant lines in the floor of the freezer on top of my fridge freezer. Drilled a decent hole in it.


----------



## Hangover68 (15/3/22)

duncbrewer said:


> There weren't any coolant lines in the floor of the freezer on top of my fridge freezer. Drilled a decent hole in it.
> View attachment 121835
> View attachment 121834




Thats because your fridge has an external element (not embedded in the insulation) i have the same fridge which is the perfect size for my fermentasaurus.


----------



## duncbrewer (15/3/22)

My flir picture of the side of the fridge freezer suggests that there are coolant lines embedded in the insulation at the sides of it. There is no external grille type element on the back of it.
If they aren't in the side and not in a grille on the back as per an old style fridge where are they?


----------



## Hangover68 (16/3/22)

duncbrewer said:


> View attachment 121877
> My flir picture of the side of the fridge freezer suggests that there are coolant lines embedded in the insulation at the sides of it. There is no external grille type element on the back of it.
> If they aren't in the side and not in a grille on the back as per an old style fridge where are they?




Old fridges had the external elements and more modern fridges are enclosed at the back but the lines will still be in the walls unless it has a single evaporator like above.


----------



## duncbrewer (16/3/22)

Thanks been and taken another picture the fridge freezer is outside and doesn't show any lines. That general glow I think was from the light coming through the window.
Our freezer has very obvious lines in the front of it so quite different to the ferment fridge freezer, which as you say fits the fermentasaurus really well.


----------

